# دورة مجانية: كيفية تقييم المخاطر وطريقة توثيقها



## يا الغالي (9 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot]إدارة المخاطر: هي عملية قياس و تقييم للمخاطر وتحديد المخاطر الكامنة والمتوقعة و تحديد درجة الخطورة و تحديد وسائل التحكم في هذه المخاطر. 

[/FONT]



 [FONT=&quot]هذه الدورة تعرض اساسيات تقييم المخاطر المهنية التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون فى المصانع ومواقع الانشاءات. [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]أهــداف الـدورة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]التعرف على إدارة المخاطر وتطوير استراتيجيات إدارة المخاطر [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التقليل في الإنفاق إلى أقصى حد ممكن بإدارة المخاطر المثالية [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خطوات تقييم المخاطر والتعرف على مصدر الخطر والخطر [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التعرف على نظام تحليل الوظائف في العمل [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معرفة كيفية تصنيف المخاطر في العمل [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لمن هذه الدورة: [/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للمدراء والمساعدين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للمسئولين في الدوائر الحكومية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لمسئولي إدارة الجودة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لمدارء المشاريع[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للمهندسين والفنيين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لمسئولي ومشرفي السلامة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للمهتمين بدراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للمهتمين والمعنيين بإدارة المخاطر


رابط تحميل الدورة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----- منقول --------


----------



## رياض محمد جواد (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 أكتوبر 2012)

لم استطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (22 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you 
my regards


----------



## الشبواني (23 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## محمد حسيين (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك و أرجو من الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ......... تحياتي


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emam samih (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslam.abdo (29 نوفمبر 2014)

دورة رائعه ساعود اليها بالتاكيد ..شكرا لك


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

مشكور على التعقيب


----------



## clever man (6 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله بك ملفات فيها مجهود جبار


----------

